# Staying around the yard! O:



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

How can I get wini to stop chasing strangers?? i know she is still really young. but she needs exercise, and we let the dogs out and everyone in my family is mostly out, playing so she always stays around the house. Until a stranger walks by. She never leaves, only to chase them though. We probably aren't going to let her loose again, until she is older. But for now she is wild in the house. She gets a little exercise but not enough. It's so much easier to hike with them and throw the ball for hours!! Is there any possible way, for now, to get her to leave the people walking by, alone?? Buddy is older and won't leave but wini won't leave Bud's side, until the stranger comes. So I'm not sure what to do. It has happened twice! But we probably will never let her off the leash again, for a long time at least.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Either keep her on a leash or long line or in a fence.

She does that to the wrong person and chances are you will have Animal Control on your porch!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a scar on my leg from a dog that used to "only" chase me along the front of the property line when I bicycled by. He'd stop suddenly when he reached the property limit. But for some reason, one day he continued to chase and grabbed my leg. 

Good for you for taking this seriously! I for one don't believe in ever letting your dog out unsupervised. You are doing the right thing in keeping her on a leash, or on a tied out - but again, make sure there is always someone about to supervise if you tie her out. Another dog could come on to your property and start a fight, and Win won't be able to get away.

She may just not be the kind of dog you can leave outside. The risk is too great. You may just have to adjust your expectations and your daily routine to meet her exercise needs, and keep the neighborhood safe.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please don't leave you're girl loose in an unfenced yard. it only takes a second and a squirrel and a car or truck...and you will never forgive yourself. please.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep your dog on a leash. train and socialize your dog.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Contain your dog NOW. Passerby have every right to defend themselves against an approaching dog that is not under control or on a leash. They can run at your dog, kick your dog, hit your dog with a heavy stick, or SHOOT it. And you know what? They would be legally right, you would be legally wrong, and your dog would be dead at worst or injured/scared at best.

Fence your dog, leash your dog, socialize your dog, TRAIN your dog.


----------

